# Where to buy dog clothes????



## Brookejisha (Apr 20, 2013)

I have purchased a few outfits for my babies. 
Ebay and thepet-botique.com
I am just wondering if there is another place that has cute outfits that aren't marked up so much. 
I don't want cheap clothes. I just want reasonable clothes.


----------



## Brookejisha (Apr 20, 2013)

*Anyone want to trade dog clothes??*

I have several sweaters and shirts that my chi's have out grown. 
Anyone want to trade?
I'll email pics of them


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Elaina here on chi people gets amazing stuff for good prices.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

The only places I really ever bought clothes was Target, WalMart, and PetCo. Mostly WalMart. I always flipped through the clearance section of dog clothes and bought everything that *might* fit lol. Now I don't go out much, so I have been watching eBay a lot. But haven't actually bought anything yet


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

I am a big fan of Elaine on here - not only is she lovely but she has the best stuff at really excellent prices, her dogs all wear what she sells so her help with sizing is spot on  She gives wonderful customer service.


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

I got some beautiful things from her. Best prices and fast delivery. I couldn't be happier 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You'd be quite lucky if Elaine found things in your pup's size. She has couture
clothing for very reasonable prices. She's an angel, most of the pups on this
forum are dressed by sweet aunty Elaine.


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

I need to get some more next size up. Abby dresses every day with the air on but she's growing so fast!!!


----------



## ChiLola (Jun 11, 2013)

Huly said:


> Elaina here on chi people gets amazing stuff for good prices.


Does she have a website so _ can shop around? Or what is her sn? _[/I]


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ChiLola said:


> Does she have a website so _ can shop around? Or what is her sn? _[/I]


hi , welcome to chi people 

I don't have a website, I just sell stuff as a hobby, its not a business or anything like that. 
I sent you a message. message me back if you have any questions.


----------



## Kenziesmith (Jul 1, 2013)

I have bought some stylish and comfortable clothes for my cute pie. And I god special discounts on wear, which I would never forget. Both me and my dog is very happy.


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

I have read and heard MUCH about Elaine! She must be a complete DOLL! I would love to have her website for chi clothes as well. I have 5 chi babies to keep nice and warm in the winter and cute and cuddly in the summer!  LOL


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Tinaschi's said:


> I have read and heard MUCH about Elaine! She must be a complete DOLL! I would love to have her website for chi clothes as well. I have 5 chi babies to keep nice and warm in the winter and cute and cuddly in the summer!  LOL


hi, 
I don't have a website, I just do this as a hobby . I have some threads in the buyer/seller section with some things I still have for sale.
here's one of them
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/buyers-sellers/88962-new-updated-rrc-girl-things-thread.html

I had bought up a lot of this make ( ruffruff ) from a friend. they are all in euc. 
I have a few other things in this make also that are new ( so, alittle more money ) and not advertised that are in a bigger size. I have the smaller things in boys or girls.


message me with any questions or you can post a question in any of my threads too . and if your looking for something in particular, let me know what size your dog is and I can look and see if I have anything for sale, cause I do have a lot of things for sale that are stored away


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

elaina said:


> hi,
> I don't have a website, I just do this as a hobby . I have some threads in the buyer/seller section with some things I still have for sale.
> here's one of them
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/buyers-sellers/88962-new-updated-rrc-girl-things-thread.html
> ...


I'll take a look...thank you much!


----------

